# CO2 Solenoid -Hot, Hot, Hot, Buzzing



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I think the solenoid is bad. I sure don't like the fact that it is getting so hot it is raising the temperature in you CO2 bottle. Too hot!

Some people have fiddled around with them and repaired them. I wouldn't. It is under warranty, so have the shop that sold it to you replace it.

Mike


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

It should not buzz. If it is buzzing something is wrong. Is it plugged into a controller or just into an outlet? If you are using a controller it could be the problem. If it buzzing in a regular outlet you should contact the seller and request a replacment. 

Rick


----------



## spectre (Jun 11, 2004)

If it is buzzing and getting hot, then the solenoid valve is the problem. The spring loaded actuator in the valve is not moving all the way up into the coil. The buzzing is from the cylinder vibrating and the heat is from the excess magnetic field of the coil be induced on itself. Take it apart and see if there is something binding on the actuator. You should be able to move it freely with your hand.
Or if your not the hands on type, Mike's option might be best.


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

I would not recommend you take it apart if you want to keep the warrenty. I am pretty sure aquarium plants will make things right by you. Give them a call.

Rick


----------



## OhFiddle (Jul 20, 2006)

I am not using a controller of any type, it is just plugged into a power bar. Yesterday I tried plugging it directly into the wall outlet and there was no change. Today I thought maybe there was a problem with the wall outlet so I tried plugging it into another outlet and the buzzing was greatly reduced. But....then I plugged it back into the original outlet and the buzzing did not increase again. So now that it is not buzzing for some unknown reason I thought I would leave it plugged in to see how hot it gets. Within just a few minutes it is hot enough that I can't touch it for even a whole second. So I unplugged it again.

I don't want to take it apart until I hear back from the company because of the warranty. I'm a bit disappointed because they are supposed to test them before sending them out. Could something have been dislodged inside the solenoid during shipping?


----------



## jhj (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a solenoid from Rex. I was confused as well cause this thing was HOT and Rex assured me it was normal. It has been gowing strong for 6+ months


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

My solenoid on my Asoo is cool to the touch for what it is worth. 

Rick


----------



## OhFiddle (Jul 20, 2006)

Well now I know why it was not buzzing anymore today, it wasn't working right for sure. After I unplugged it the gas did not stop flowing, even hours later. Yesterday when it was buzzing and I unplugged it the gas stopped within a few minutes. Now I think it is stuck in some semi-open state or fried. Still haven't heard from the company, might have to just call them on Monday. I'm not gonna mess with it anymore till then, just took the whole regulator off the tank for now.

I wonder why some solenoids are normally cool and others are normally hot. Why would anyone prefer one that is hot? It seems like it would use more energy and be more likely to damage the components.


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

I have the same co2 regulator from aquarium plants.com .After reading your post I went to feel the solenoid and it was warm but not hot at all the way you are describing,and is silent ,so for sure there is something wrong with yours.
I suggest you call them if you want a quick response( instead of Emailing them).


----------



## OhFiddle (Jul 20, 2006)

Update in case anyone is interested...

Sent back regulator #1, got a replacement....it also did not work (solenoid did not stop gas flow when off, but no buzzing). Called to find out what the deal was. They said they had replaced the solenoid and sent it back. They also said the problem is very unusual, but that they did have a bad batch of the Clippard solenoids that may fail over many on/off cycles. Both of these never worked even for one cycle. So I think maybe there was some confusion on their end and that they just sent me back the same regulator without testing/fixing it. I asked to be sent a new one before sending this one back (just to be sure I was actually getting a new one). They did and it had a Burkert solenoid. It worked great right away, yeah!

I have suggestions for anyone dealing with this company:

1. Call them don't e-mail, either they don't check their e-mail often or the addresses on their website aren't correct.

2. If your order isn't coming, contact them. Even though it said in stock - ships in 24 hours it was closer to a week before they even shipped it (after I contacted them), even with no live plants. Transit time was quick though.

3. They will honor their warranty at no expense to you, but it may take awhile.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> a bad batch of the Clippard solenoids


Rex had a problem with those Clippard valves as well.

Mike


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Mine were Spartan solenoids.


----------

